# More Swamp digging



## logueb (Jan 20, 2007)

I need your help on this one.  I continued on the test hole in the 30's dump located on the edge of the water covered pit in the swamp.  I started turning up brown( dark amber) no deposit/ no return bottles. These were mixed in with the 30's stuff.  These are not soda or beer bottles.  I believe these are prune juice bottles.  They were everywhere.  I  found this neat web site on when foods were introduced.
www.geocities.com/foodedge/timeline.htm . 

It shows that Sunsweet prune juice was introduced in 1933.  There were probably 50 or 60 in this one small spot. They must have went nuts over this new stuff. Would they have been NDNR bottles in the 30's? Sorry about the quality of the photos. Hopefully you will be able to see the pile in the right of the pic. I found just a few keepers and mostly heart breakers.


----------



## logueb (Jan 20, 2007)

The blue dish was marked Made in Japan. May go back and get it and claen it up. The other is a carnival glass bowl.  Ouch.[X(]


----------



## frank (Jan 20, 2007)

Nice bottles !!!![]


----------



## logueb (Jan 23, 2007)

Went back and cleaned up the "Made in Japan " bowl. I guess I'm getting to be a little "Archy" .  Too bad it's broken.


----------



## logueb (Jan 23, 2007)

Made another short dig in the swamp yesterday.  It was raining so no pics of the trench that is progressing slowly.  Thanks Masspete for the tip on what the brown amber bottles were. I didn't believe they could be beer.   They were no deposit / no return bottles used before World War II. They were called "Stubbys" .  The bottles in this part of the dump are a mixture of pre-prohibition and post-prohibition bottles.  Attached is a pic of some of today's finds.  I know most are just common bottles, but I'm still hoping to run across those toc pockets.


----------



## logueb (Jan 23, 2007)

Beer bottles found.  " Stubby"  is on the right.


----------



## logueb (Jan 23, 2007)

Found this post-prohibition bottle. It is a heavy bottle with a quilted pattern.  The bottom is marked Continental Distillers.  Anyone have any info?


----------



## logueb (Jan 23, 2007)

Close-up of the emblem on the bottle.


----------



## logueb (Jan 23, 2007)

Close-up of the marble.


----------



## logueb (Jan 24, 2007)

I did a little research on the Continental Distilling Corporation bottle from Philadelphia , Penn.  They began in 1933.  They listed a whiskey or burbon called Silver Shield. I'm thinking this is probably an early bottle by this company.


----------



## logueb (Jan 24, 2007)

I didn't have much time to dig yesterday after work, about an hour.  So far I've brought out probably 200 whole bottles and jars from this dig site.  All just 30's and 40's stuff, nothing to get excited about.  The discard pile is really growing. I did happen upon a ACL NuGrape.  The label on this bottle was perfect when I pulled it out, but it started loosing paint from the time I removed it.  I tried to wash it carefully but it continued to loose paint off the label.[]


----------



## logueb (Jan 24, 2007)

NuGrape after cleaning.


----------



## logueb (Jan 25, 2007)

I had to move the pile of bottles and jars today.  I have the bad habit of placing the bottles that I pull out on top of the area that hasn't been dug.  The shrub tree that the bottles are piled had to go.  That's where all the roots were coming from.  I ran ito a small pocket of 20's stuff before I quit for the day.  I'll try to get some pics posted.


----------



## Brains (Jan 25, 2007)

if your are digging 1920's stuff, look for universal water bottles and refrigerator water bottles. I like those alot[] and i think i see one in your newest picture.


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2007)

I need help identifying this amber bottle from the last swamp dig.  Tri-cornered, could it have been a poision?


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2007)

Pic of the base.


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2007)

Side view.


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2007)

Side view. ( try again)


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2007)

Cleaned up catsup bottle.  Of all the catsup bottles that I have dug , this is the first that I can remember that is embossed.  The embossing is in 4 places .


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2007)

close-up.


----------



## logueb (Jan 26, 2007)

View of the other embossing.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice looking marble.


----------



## logueb (Feb 17, 2007)

Still continuing the swamp dig.  There are a lot of whole bottles, but very few keepers.  Haven't had much time for digging lately, just an hour here and there. I'm attaching the pics from the last dig.


----------



## logueb (Feb 17, 2007)

Here's a close-up of the spoon before cleaning.  The back is marked "Carlton Silver Plate"


----------



## logueb (Feb 17, 2007)

Here's the spoon after cleaning.  The surface is pitted, Not sure if any silver is left or this is just the base material.  Still shiny though.


----------



## madman (Feb 17, 2007)

hey bud id keep digging no tellin what you might find! if is geting older? id keep all the embossed beers whiskeys and sodas that dump looks like it will  produce be patient  mike


----------



## logueb (Feb 21, 2007)

I almost tossed this one into the discard pile.  I always check for embossing before pitching.


----------



## logueb (Feb 21, 2007)

It looks a lot better claened up.  It was a 1930's 1/2 pound Burma Shave.


----------



## logueb (Feb 21, 2007)

Still got to do a little more cleaning on it.  Here's the pic of the base.


----------



## logueb (Feb 21, 2007)

Also found a good local Drug Store Medicine.


----------



## logueb (Feb 21, 2007)

This is a bimal.  Attaching a pic of the neck.   I fell that I'm getting closer to locating some earlier stuff.[]


----------



## madman (Feb 21, 2007)

het buster looks like youve got it now! that is a sweet pharmacy! also love the burma shave! try digging deeper or moving up the hill a little keep us posted mike


----------



## logueb (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Mike,  As long as there is an interest from the Forum on this 1930's Dig I'll keep you updated on the finds.  I'm trying to get a lot of the stuff cleaned up to post, maybe a group pic. or maybe divided up into groups.  Thought you might be interested in what the dig site is progressing. I'm moving up the hill and a some to each side.  Just not enough dig time.  I always go down to the original layer of sand, clay, etc. , then backfill where I've already dug.  It's kind of ackward at first but as the hole gets larger it becomes easier.  The first pic shows the dirt pile and the discard pile is to the right next to the water.  The sun was real bright and reflected off the glass. Temperatures around 73 degrees with a slight breeze blowing.


----------



## logueb (Feb 23, 2007)

Next is a pic. of the discard pile.  All common 1930's bottles.  I've never seen this many whole bottles in a dig.  Usually the bulldozer gets all the good ones. A lot of these are embossed Duraglass but are otherwise un-embossed.


----------



## logueb (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't know what happed  to the pic on that  post. Will try again.


----------



## logueb (Feb 23, 2007)

Started running into some broke cork tops.


----------



## logueb (Feb 23, 2007)

This is the base of a wine bottle.  This thing is huge.  It must contain around a half gallon.  I'll post the pic. once I get it cleaned up.


----------



## logueb (Feb 23, 2007)

Then I got an alert on the Fire Dept. pager[]. Gotta go!!!!! However I did find some type of grinding stone and a few marbles.


----------



## logueb (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh. I almost forgot about the Bruce's Juices bottle.  Hey Zane, finally found one with my name on it.[]  Are juice type milk bottles as good as milks?


----------



## logueb (Feb 23, 2007)

Close-up of embossing.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 23, 2007)

Sweet Juice bottle. I love the name on it. Congrats on your dig. Can you post another pic froma different angle of the marble all the way to the right?


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 23, 2007)

The stoneware might be a lid of sort.  Great stuff.  Aint digging fun.  Thanks for sharing.  Ben.   
 And I would agree....There is older stuff underneath.


----------



## logueb (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Zane and Ben.

 I'll move the marbles around and try to get the other colors in the pic.  Zane, are there any date codes on Milk/juice bottles to determine when they were made? Do those numbers on milk bottles mean anything?

 The stone thing had a hole in the center. I'll try to get another pic.

 I gotta pitch that pager in the creek.  Three times this week that thing has pulled me off a dig.  Price you pay for being a volunteer.  Just itching to get that tater rake back going.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 23, 2007)

Try to get a pic of the bottom of the juice bottle. I'll try to decypher it for ya. Sometimes there are dates on the bottoms of milks and although yours says juice it is a milk bottle.


----------



## bttlmark (Feb 24, 2007)

Your time would be better spent looking for an OLDER dump


----------



## logueb (Feb 24, 2007)

Good point Bttlmark, but I dig for the pure enjoyment of the next find even if I am only digging in a 1930's dump.  I dont't dig for the $$$, everything goes into the collection.  Like this possible poison that I cleaned up from this dig. I can leave work and be digging in this site within 15 minutes.  Have permission to dig and don't have to worry about onlookers.


----------



## logueb (Feb 24, 2007)

Diamond points. These are located on two  opposite sides of the bottle.


----------



## logueb (Feb 24, 2007)

And finally the base.


----------



## logueb (Feb 24, 2007)

Zane, here are the pics. from different angles of the marbles.


----------



## logueb (Feb 24, 2007)

And another.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm not sure what it is but the one on the right is a nice marble.


----------



## epgorge (Feb 24, 2007)

It looks like a bottom cup for a furniture leg. What is it made of, stone, concrete, porcelain?
 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Feb 24, 2007)

I think it is a great dig and you should keep diggin. Why do you call it a 1930's dump. Do you know the history on it?  Also, one mans trash is another's treasure. I see bottles in that throw-away pile that some of my friends would love to pick through. There was 1930-40's whiskeys and one food jar I saw that soon enough will be sought after by someone. Keep digging. Don't abandon it yet.
 Joel


----------



## bevyn (Feb 24, 2007)

man i am majorly jealous []

 keep up the good work tho!


----------



## logueb (Feb 24, 2007)

Joel, I call it the 1930 dump because everything I dig appears to be close to that time period. It may have been started in the 1920s and used until arround the early 1940s. But this spot is like a time capsule of a 10 year period. There is also a section that is covered with 60s stuff.  This town was founded in something like 1809, so underneath one of these dumps is going to be some great stuff.  Right now I'm having a blast finding bottles that I don't have in my collection. And as long as there's an interest By the forum I'll keep posting.

 Bevyn. Keep looking , there are still a lot of great dumps out there just waiting to be dug.  Every town no matter how small had a dump.

 Zane, I'll keep you posted on any new marbles and will post the pics on the base of the juice bottle.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks Buster. If I were in a town founded in 1809 I'd be lining up sites to dig privies. Some might disagree with me but I like privies better than I do dumps.


----------



## bevyn (Feb 25, 2007)

thanks for the tip, but how should i look up old dump sites, maybe at the library? And now i realize they burned the stuff, duh, so if i got a probe and looked for ash maybe i can find a dump site?


----------



## epgorge (Feb 25, 2007)

A great place to start would be the town hall but that may bring to many questions to you. I would start by finding the oldest gent in town and asking him where the old town dump was. I prefer finding early farm dumps. They are cleaner, however intertwined with rusting hardware, and easier to deal with than large town dumps. Most dups switched from dumping to incineration during the 60-70's and they are a real mess to deal with. The older town dumps will have been all land applied and have a good layer of top on them.

 Good luck.
 Joel


----------



## logueb (Feb 26, 2007)

Zane,  Here's the pics of the milk/juice base.


----------



## logueb (Feb 26, 2007)

On side at bottom.


----------



## logueb (Feb 26, 2007)

Probably the Glass Company.


----------



## logueb (Feb 26, 2007)

Zane, More marbles. Note the smaller one.  I used to play marbles as a kid and we called these PeeWees.  How many forum members ever played marbles?  When you played for "Keepers" someone was always trying to pass off peewees.  Why did they make different sizes?


----------



## logueb (Feb 26, 2007)

Group of unusual bottles from this dig.  Note the one with the  round and square combination.  I would have to say that there was an influence of the Art Deco movement of the 20's in these  bottle designs.  Even the medicine has the curves and parallel lines added.


----------



## logueb (Feb 26, 2007)

Close up of the green bottle. Wouldn't this bottle have been top heavy?


----------



## #1twin (Feb 26, 2007)

Even though it is a screw top, that green bottle is unique. As long as you are getting milks and local meds you are in the right spot. Local meds are usually pricy in the area they come from. That's just my opinion though. Keep up the good work and good luck. Thanks for sharing it with us.
 Marvin


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 26, 2007)

That's a 1928 milk bottle you got there. Pretty darn nice! I've noticed that if they are from the Depression Era ,which that one is, they are usually more scarce. You might have a pretty good bottle there from your area. I'd be looking in the city directories from that area and time frame to try and find out maybe who made it. Also your bottle was made by the Thatcher Manufacturing Company. That is what the TMC logo is from.


----------



## logueb (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info Zane,  I finally tracked this guy down from the bank which owns the land where they just tore down a two story 1880-1900 house.  He gave me the ok to pobe for the privy on the sight.  They slightly bulldozed over the area to remove the bricks from the chimneys. not a trace of glass anywhere on the surface.  Also the house across the road burned and the owner is clearing the lot.  Gave me the ok to probe that lot also.  Both houses were about the same age.[] Did you get a chance to look at the peewee marble pic posted below the milk/juice pics.?


----------



## Trying not to break it (Feb 27, 2007)

hi buster,  looks like you have a lot of bottles to dig thru.  i have a match to your green bottle.  together  we have a matching set of salt and pepper shakers. cool.   good luck digging , rhona


----------



## logueb (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Rhona,  A salt and pepper shaker.  I was thinking medicine. Would these be considered depression glass shakers?


----------



## logueb (Mar 5, 2007)

Here's a group pic of the bottles from this dig.  I was playing around with the camera and the lighting. All of these came from a hole approx. 10 by 10 square and 3 feet deep.  Plus all those that are in the discard pile.  Hope you enjoy.


----------



## logueb (Mar 5, 2007)

The following are by groups.  First the meds.


----------



## logueb (Mar 5, 2007)

Food bottles.


----------



## logueb (Mar 5, 2007)

Bleach and cleaners.


----------



## logueb (Mar 5, 2007)

Whiskey.


----------



## logueb (Mar 5, 2007)

Beer.


----------



## logueb (Mar 5, 2007)

Soda.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 5, 2007)

that brown jug in the cleaners picture is most likely either a vinegar or coca cola (or other brand) syrup i have one just like it here! great finds! cant wait to see more!


----------



## towhead (Mar 5, 2007)

On the fourth page, 3rd post, does anyone know what the first bottle is-that square and round one?


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 5, 2007)

olive oil?


----------



## logueb (Mar 5, 2007)

Julie, go to Treasurehunt's post on his collection and check the bottle at the top and left on pic 2.  Looks the same and has the label.  I asked Tom what the label says and to post a close-up if possible.  Maybe we can find out what came in those bottles.


----------



## bevyn (Mar 5, 2007)

nice man. once i get my probe from jaken im gonna be all over lookin for dumps. keep up the good work!


----------



## towhead (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for your input Spencer and Buster!  

 Buster-I saved that picture with the bottle to my Docs-My Pics and then blew it up, but still could'nt tell what the label said....


----------



## logueb (Mar 6, 2007)

Julie, The best that I can make out from the label is that it is a Blackberry Cocktail Wine made by the LaSalle Wine company.  Hope this helps.

 Spencer, I'll post any updates from this dig.  The brown gallon jug is probably a bleach.  We sold similiar ones in my Dad's store in the 50's.  Here is a pic of a coke syrup jug I found in the 60's part of the dump a few weeks back.  It still has what appears to be some watered down syrup in it.  should I clean it or leave it as I found it?


----------



## logueb (Mar 6, 2007)

All the coke syrup jugs that I have seen were all clear.  They had paper labels ( this one long gone) .  Here's a close up of the cap.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 6, 2007)

well i figured most likely it was a vinegar like apple cider vinegar  it could have been some other brand of syrup im with you all the CC jugs i have seen were clear

 an early one just went on ebay for over $2200  it had the script logo on it


----------



## towhead (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks again Buster!  Let you know if I find anything....


----------



## logueb (Mar 8, 2007)

Someone asked why I call this a 1930's dump.  I've been trying to find out how to date the Duraglas bottles.  This site contained an unusual amount of these bottles.  I located the following website which helps date the Duraglas bottles. 

http://www.sha.org/research_resources/newsletter_articles/lockhart.htm

 Using the information from this site and looking at the base of this beer bottle,  there is a 2 to the right of the logo without a period.  I'm assuming that would be 1932. Also note that the top and bottom bars of the "I" are upswung.


----------



## logueb (Mar 8, 2007)

Using this same method of dating, any number to the right of the logo followed by a period would be in the 40s. So this bottle would be dated at 1943.  Also notice that the top and bottom bar of the "I" are straight. I'll post any addition information on the dates of these bottles later.  Hope this helps someone date a find.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Apr 2, 2007)

Have you gotten to the bottom of this dump yet? I'm waiting to see how much older it gets.


----------

